# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Rusted steel posts

## BevK

How do you repair rusted steel posts supporting a house in located in coastal environment

----------


## Uncle Bob

How rusty are they? Just surface rust or has it eaten thru in places?

----------


## BevK

The posts are very rusty but not rusted through.

----------


## cyclic

A photo would be of great assistance because then we may have an idea as to whether the posts can be repaired or should be replaced.

----------


## BevK

I have attached a photo for you as requested.

----------


## cyclic

> I have attached a photo for you as requested.

  Thanks for that. 
If it were mine I would replace, not repair, any post looking like that. 
 You don't say what experience you have in this area so you should get a builder/house raiser because the house needs to be safely supported then all, or one at a 
 time, the posts will have to be cut then jackhammered out of the ground while relevelling the house at the same time.

----------


## BevK

Many thanks for your advice, much appreciated

----------


## barney118

> Thanks for that. 
> If it were mine I would replace, not repair, any post looking like that. 
>  You don't say what experience you have in this area so you should get a builder/house raiser because the house needs to be safely supported then all, or one at a 
>  time, the posts will have to be cut then jackhammered out of the ground while relevelling the house at the same time.

   :What he said:  
I would check council (hopefully) for drawings of the place to obtain the current foundations which will help in understanding your options. Personally, if coastal, I would be looking at replacing with brick piers providing the foundation concrete piers are there (no need to jackhammer just cut them off), it would be as simple as propping the house either side of the current post and bricking it up.

----------


## Bros

Steel can be a problem in coastal situations even if it is hot dipped. When I had a high house I used Besser blocks to enclose it and where the concrete posts were I just supported near the post and broke out the concrete post and replaces it by large besser blocks I think they were C blocks of 400mm and filled them with concrete and joined the reinforcing. 
The reinforcing will be an issue as you will have to dig a substantial footing to tie the house down. Making a column to replace the post is easy but the hard part is to stop it lifting which is where the base is concerned. You may be able to make a new foundation and use chemsets as anchors and Hot dipped posts with a flange fitted on the base above the floor level so no water ends up around the post. 
I think you should get some expert advise locally as to how to go about it but in the end you will have to replace the post.

----------


## barney118

> Steel can be a problem in coastal situations even if it is hot dipped. When I had a high house I used Besser blocks to enclose it and where the concrete posts were I just supported near the post and broke out the concrete post and replaces it by large besser blocks I think they were C blocks of 400mm and filled them with concrete and joined the reinforcing. 
> The reinforcing will be an issue as you will have to dig a substantial footing to tie the house down. Making a column to replace the post is easy but the hard part is to stop it lifting which is where the base is concerned. You may be able to make a new foundation and use chemsets as anchors and Hot dipped posts with a flange fitted on the base above the floor level so no water ends up around the post. 
> I think you should get some expert advise locally as to how to go about it but in the end you will have to replace the post.

  Bros, we get the tie down bit if using steel, but using masonry/blocks it just requires a tie down rod inserted into the pier the weight of the concrete is the tie down.

----------


## Bros

> Bros, we get the tie down bit if using steel, but using masonry/blocks it just requires a tie down rod inserted into the pier the weight of the concrete is the tie down.

  I was replying with my experience  in cyclone area's and they are very particular about uplift force hence the mention of a foundation. In non cyclone area the requirements are less strict.

----------


## intertd6

Could possibly be replaced with a bolt down stirrup & a timber post depending on the loads placed on it.
regards inter

----------


## barney118

> I was replying with my experience  in cyclone area's and they are very particular about uplift force hence the mention of a foundation. In non cyclone area the requirements are less strict.

  In cyclonic area, I would say it is just a matter of continuing the rod into the foundation, my reading and understanding is up Nth all the connections refer to "rodding" bolting from roof to foundation, through walls continuously.

----------


## goldie1

Have a browse through this site. It should give you some idea what you are up against  GLENN PALFRAMAN HOUSE RESTUMPING - The TRUTH about steel columns!

----------

